# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی شیراز یا گیلان؟

## Mahdi.mmt

سلامم دستان
من امسال رتبم 103 منطقه 3 شد من خودم تو استان گیلان ساکنم بین پزشکی شیراز و گیلان مرددم میشه راهنمایی کنید کدومو اول بزنم؟

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

خب بستگی به خودتون داره شیراز قطب پزشکیه وتحصیل در سیراز یه امتیاز بزرگ محسوب میشه از طرفی مشکل مسافت داره که طبیعتا خیلی دوره اگه تحمل دارین سالی یه بار یا دوبار خونه بیاین شیراز رو انتخاب کنین...من اگه جای شما بودم شیراز رو میزدم پزشکی شیراز خیلی قوی هست

----------


## Mahdi.mmt

خیلی ممنون از نظرتوون..ولی مسافت زیاد یکم اذیت میده

----------


## gign

مسافت زیاد اونم تو پزشکی دردسر افرینه

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

> خیلی ممنون از نظرتوون..ولی مسافت زیاد یکم اذیت میده


خب چرا همدان نمیزنی یا چه میدونم تبریز نیمسال دوم؟؟؟

----------


## Mahdi.mmt

> خب چرا همدان نمیزنی یا چه میدونم تبریز نیمسال دوم؟؟؟


من گیلانو به همدان ترجیح میدم و تبریز رو هم میگن به زبان ترکی تدریس میکنن که من از ترکی اصلا نمیفهمم.... مزیت شیراز نسبت به گیلان چیه که شما میگین من شیرازو میزنم؟

----------

